# New Mexico & Texas thread



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

http://www.ouramazingplanet.com/2106-weird-weather-snow-texas-mexico.html


excerpts said:


> A week after unseasonable snow hit the Deep South, a light snow fell this morning on north Texas, with heavier snow blanketing much of New Mexico.
> 
> Farther west, in New Mexico, a winter storm is under way. In lower elevations, up to 6 inches of snow is expected in the next 48 hours. In the eastern mountains of Albuquerque, 6 to 12 inches (15 to 30 cm) of snow has already fallen.
> 
> Interstate 25 is snow-packed in New Mexico, and severe wind is expected to be a problem, creating blizzard and whiteout conditions, according to local news reports. The University of New Mexico and Albuquerque schools have closed for the day.


...next I'm expecting to start seeing photos of snow-covered palm trees in Florida.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...kI-l8g?docId=31de32d938a54967aa0e8164a5ec1da2


excerpts said:


> ALBUQUERQUE, N.M. (AP) - A severe winter blast has struck most of New Mexico, closing schools and shutting down major highways across the state.
> 
> Motorists sought emergency shelter overnight as state officials closed both directions of Interstate 40 from Albuquerque to Gallup - part of the historic Route 66 - after blowing snow caused near-zero visibility. It was open Tuesday morning but traffic was moving slowly because of ice on the road.
> 
> ...


Alright, who gave these guys a plow?


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/weather-news/news/articles/quick-shot-snow-east-coast_2011-12-06


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

I used to think that TX should be protected from to much snow from coming over MT ranges like 
Raton Pass. But what do I know, Amarillo had 2.5 inches Oct27 this year.
And since I left TX a few years ago we never had as many snow days as they currently do.
Crazy.....
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dec8 2011,
North Texas was a wonderland last winter, because, frankly, everyone seemed to be wondering about where all the snow and ice was coming from.

During the first week of February 2011, many of the roads and interstates were nearly impossible to navigate.

There was plenty to complain about and the Texas Department of Transportation says it listened carefully. “Hopefully, we learned a little lesson last year,” admitted Mark Pettit of TX-DOT.

To prepare for this winter and for years down the road, TxDOT purchased 29 snow plows for North Texas. The Fort Worth region will get 15 plows, while the Dallas region will be home to 14 plows.

Up until now, there wasn’t a single snow plow stationed in all of North Texas. Every time the region got clobbered by a storm, road crews had to wait for plows to arrive from other parts of the state, such as Lubbock and Amarillo. ”It’s a little smarter for us to actually have some plows stationed here, so that we don’t have to wait hours or even a day to get those plows shifted from other districts.”

The city of Dallas took last winter to heart as well. It now has 10,000 cubic yards of sand ready to hit the streets. That’s double the amount the city ordered last year to prepare for winter.

The one thing local motorists will not see more of is salt. While TxDOT and Dallas road crews mix in some salt with their sand, it makes up only a fraction of the mixture.

Both the city and state argue, that although salt works for parts of the northern U.S, it’s bad for the environment and too corrosive for the state’s numerous bridges.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

The national weather service in amarillo has issued a blizzard
warning...which is in effect from 6 am monday to noon cst
tuesday. The blizzard watch is no longer in effect.

* event...heavy snow and strong north winds will impact the oklahoma
panhandle...and northern and western texas panhandle... Monday into
tuesday morning. Storm total snowfall accumulations of 6 to 16
inches are likely. The highest totals...in the 12 to 16 inch
range...will be found across the oklahoma panhandle and northwest
texas panhandle. North winds will increase to 25 to 35 mph with
gusts up to 50 mph behind the cold front on monday...producing
blowing and drifting snow and periods of whiteout conditions.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

well...

THE PATTERN ACROSS THE LOWER 48 WILL REMAIN RELATIVELY QUIET FOR
MOST THROUGH THE HOLIDAY WEEKEND. THERE ARE A FEW EXCEPTIONS
HOWEVER...MOST NOTABLY ACROSS THE SOUTHERN HIGH PLAINS WHERE A
POTENT...UPPER LEVEL LOW IS SPINNING NEAR EL PASO...TEXAS. THIS
UPPER LOW WILL BE SLOW TO MOVE OVER THE NEXT DAY OR TWO...ONLY
REACHING THE TEXAS PANHANDLE BY MONDAY MORNING. THE RESULT WILL BE
LIGHT TO MODERATE SNOW...EXPANDING NORTHEASTWARD ACROSS WEST
TEXAS...EVENTUALLY INTO SOUTHWESTERN OKLAHOMA. 

THE GREATEST
ADDITIONAL ACCUMULATIONS SHOULD FALL JUST WEST OF MIDLAND TEXAS
ALONG THE NEW MEXICO-TEXAS BORDER WHERE NEARLY 6 INCHES COULD FALL
BY CHRISTMAS MORNING.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Think it'll snow anymore in TX?
Dallas
FRI Jan 20
Mostly Cloudy
75^ high


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

TX ......earthquake, huh?

Sunday, September 30, 2012 at 04:09:03 UTC 
*Magnitude 3.1 *Date-Time Sunday, September 30, 2012 at 04:09:03 (UTC) - Coordinated Universal Time 
Saturday, September 29, 2012 at 11:09:03 PM - Local Time at Epicenter 
Time of Earthquake in other Time Zones 
Location 32.77N 96.91W 
Depth 5.1 kilometers 
Region NORTHERN TEXAS 
Distances 4 km (2 miles) NNW of Cockrell Hill, Texas
6 km (3 miles) SE of Irving, Texas
8 km (4 miles) ENE of Grand Prairie, Texas
9 km (5 miles) W of Dallas, Texas

Location Uncertainty Error estimate 
Parameters Nst=26, Nph=32, Dmin=100.2 km, Rmss=0.61 sec, Gp=54 degrees 
Source USGS NEIC (WDCS-D) 
Event ID usc000cycy


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

The Barnett Shale {natural gas site} region is between Euless and Irving I believe, where the earthquakes happened. It might be the worlds largest reserve of NG.

A study published in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences finds a correlation between dozens of small earthquakes in Texas’ Barnett Shale region—the site of intensive hydraulic fracturing activity—and the locations of injection wells used to dispose of the wastes of this process. ”You can’t prove that any one earthquake was caused by an injection well,” says Cliff Frohlich, the University of Texas geologist who conducted the study, “but it’s obvious that wells are enhancing the probability that earthquakes will occur.”


----------

